

Microsoft support - mathattack
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/03/microsoft-help.html

======
BlackJack
Why is this being upvoted? The info page for this error is:

<http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917607>

which says that the issue is that Windows Vista and above don't support that
format. If someone is still using Windows XP, which was released 10 years ago,
then the least they can do is do a quick google search and easily find the
relevant support page.

I mean I switched to a Mac last year and love it, but this is just unnecessary
bashing.

------
bunderbunder
The Windows Help format dates back to Windows 3.0.

It was superseded by HTML Help when Windows 98 came out in 1997.

Instead of hating on Microsoft, why not hate on whatever clown decided to
distribute their documentation in a format that went obsolete before the turn
of the century?

